# Show Me Your 31681's



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Fancy adding one to my collection so let's see your pretties.

Rather like the black Strela Chrono's at the moment.

Regards

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's the "upgraded" 31681 from JL but that's no way to go!!







A Strela HAS to be a 3133 or the original Venus 3017-alike Poljot movement!

Anyway, my one and only 31681:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh Renato, you've burst my bubble. But I did wonder why I didn't appear to seeing that may of them.

But have to agree with you, I'm really not interested if it's just an upgrade. I assumed it was a reissue.

I have only seen one 3017 on the bay at that was for repair.

So it appears it may have to be another 3133 for my collection.

The Strela black chrono is such a handsome watch. Do you have one Renato ?

Thanks for posting your 31681 a great looking watch too.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm hoping it wasn't a very important bubble! 

It is a reissue... well, kind of... the original one never had the 3rd subdial so it's only a Strela on Juri's mind. He offers several Strela models and each one of those can be had with a 31681 instead of a 3133. Why you'd want something like that is beyond me but that's what he's offering. Here's a link to the Strela site (JL brand): http://www.strela-watch.de/

BTW, all this reissue Strela thing is a bit beyond me. AFAIK and has been written on multiple forums, there's a 2004 reissue made by Volmax. It's the paddle hand version of the more military Strela and I have one in white:










....and another with space dust :lol:










I think you can tell them apart form JL's Strelas by the sunken subdials, his version of this watch looks exactly the same, save the sudials that are flat. The matter gets more complicated when you look at the black one. I can't spot a difference between his Strela and the supposedly Volmax reissue. Maybe there are some tinny differences but I can't spot them. It even makes me wonder if there really were two different reissues or if that's just some "forum legend".

I don't have a black one, although I should have... but before the black one I would probably buy one of JL's models, the one he calls Officer CYM3133.










I know I already have a white one but I love that transitional model between the older, more dressy Strelas and the more military one. Lovely, isn't it? But now look what happens when he fits it with a 31681...










:bad: :bad: That isn't, never was and never will be a Strela... EVER!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My only 31681.........


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^^ That's one I'll have to have some day... :wub:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have this one,,



















bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry Bowie but you've cheated :tongue2:

That's not 31681 (24h subdial at 6), that's a 31679 (24h + moonphase at 6). And lovely Strela!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Kutuzov said:


> Sorry Bowie but you've cheated :tongue2:
> 
> That's not 31681 (24h subdial at 6), that's a 31679 (24h + moon phase at 6). And lovely Strela!


thanks Kutuzov i could not remember what it was. :lol:

bowie


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

How do handle that watch? Do you keep it always running or do you just don't care about the moonphase? I'm asking because I've always entertained the idea of getting a 31679 Buran but then I ask myslef what's the point... I don't even bother to set the correct date on a regular 3133 so I don't see myself setting a 29 days moon cycle thingy every time I put it on...


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL no problem Bowie, 31681's non-identical twin is more than welcome on the thread.

So is the 31681 & 31679 an original Poljot movement, or is a modern Poljot International, Maktime creation ?

The Officer CYM3133 is a very handsome watch Renato I can see why your taken by it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> So is the 31681 & 31679 an original Poljot movement, or is a modern Poljot International, Maktime creation ?


No, they are all Poljot designs. In fact, they are all 3133s with an added complication. Maktime picked up the production of all the 31xx calibers but they didn't come up with nothing new. Well... apart from the decorations... the Maktime movements have blue screws and all that. I don't know if they had it from the get go but it's a sure fire way to tell them apart from an old Poljot one. Poljot were tough as nails but ugly movements, absolutely no regard for decorations or looks. That's part of the reason I don't see much point in getting a see-through back for one of those, it's not much to look at...

Poljot International has nothing to do with movements, they started by being a sales department, representation and importer for Poljot in Germany. It's president Alexander Shorokhoff latter started designing watches under the brand Poljot International and most are fitted with Russian movements. They don't make them though, they just buy them and the watches are all assembled in Germany. All of them have "Made in Germany" on the dial.

A few years after, Alexander Shorokhoff started a new brand with his own name and he has some really, really beautiful (and expensive) watches. Check it out! http://www.alexander-shorokhoff.de/


----------

